# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  مشکل در dll کریستال ریپورت

## ahmadp

با سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی 
همانطور که در تصویر زیر میبینید برای dll های کریستال ریپورت خطا میده ، باید چیکار کنم؟ 
1.jpg
 تشکر

----------

